# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  3 mayıs neden türkçü günü ?

## anau

*3 MAYIS NEDEN TÜRKÇÜ GÜNÜ ?*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Türkiyede Cumhuriyetin ilanından sonraki ilk 25 yılda Türk toplumu milliyetçiliği din ile birlikte benimsedi. Materyalist milliyetçilik ise ufak bir aydın zümresi tarafından kabullenilmişti. Bu iki milliyetçilik anlayışı zaman zaman birbiriyle çatışmış neticede bazı pratik sonuçlar doğurmuştur. Her şeyden evvel çeşitli halk tabakalarının ortak kültürel gayeler etrafında birleşmesi kolaylaştı. Bununla birlikte Milli dayanışma duygusu meydana getirdi. Memleketin kültürel gelişmesine, millete gerçek karakterine uygun bir yön verdi. Türklere milli bir gurur aşıladı. Ayrıca 1930lu ve 1940lı yıllara kadar, Türk milliyetçiliği sağa sola kaymayan, başından sonuna kadar Kemalist çizgiye sadık kalan bir ideoloji görünümündeydi. Bu dönemde siyasi mücadele tek parti yönetimiyle sınırlandırılırken resmi milliyetçilik anlayışının dışındaki özellikle Pantürkist eğilimli muhalif unsurlar sıkı bir takibata uğradı ve saf dışı bırakılmak istendi.
Türkiyenin II. Dünya Savaşındaki durumu stratejik konumunun önemi dolayısıyla, gerek Müttefiklerin, gerek Mihverin Türkiyeyi kendi yanlarında savaşa sokmak için harcadıkları çabaların ve Türkiye üzerinde yaptıkları baskıların hikayesinden başka bir şey değildir. Buna karşılık Türkiyenin politikası ise savaşın dışında kalmak ve ülkeyi savaşın yıkıntılarından korumak olmuştur.
Almanya, Rusya üzerine saldırırken Türkiyeyi kendi yanına çekmek için gerekli teşebbüs ve baskıyı yapmış, dış politikada her türlü tedbiri almış bunla birlikte Türkiyenin iç siyasetine müdahale etmek istemiştir.
Almanya I. Dünya Savaşında Osmanlı Devletinin izlediği veya izlemeye çalıştığı Turancı politikayı desteklediği gibi, II. Dünya Savaşında da Sovyetler Birliğine saldırısından sonra Türkiyeyi savaşta kendi safına çekebilmek için Turancı akımları desteklemiştir. Bu şekilde Türk hükümetini Almanyanın yanında savaşa girmesi için harekete geçirmeye çalışmış ve bu sayede Türkiye üzerinde baskı kurmak istemiştir. Alman ordularının II. Dünya Savaşının başında, Sovyetler Birliği topraklarında ilerledikleri sırada Almanyanın Türkiye Büyükelçisi Von Papen, Rusyanın Türkçe konuşulan bölgeleri hakkında bilgi edinmek, bu bölgeler halkının desteğini sağlamak ve Türkiyedeki Turancılık akımını Almanya yararına istismar etmek için bazı Turancı gruplarla ve mültecilerle temasa geçti.
Von Papen, Sovyetlerde yaşayan Türkler ile ilgili İsmet İnönü ile de görüşmek istemiştir. Ancak İsmet İnönüden aldığı cevap Türkiyenin o dönemle ilgili politikasını ana hatlarıyla ortaya koymaktadır. İsmet İnönü, Bu tür konularda ancak Sovyetler Birliğinin yenilgisi gözle görülür şekilde gerçekleştiği vakit görüşmenin mümkün olacağını belirtmiştir.
Görüldüğü gibi Türk Hükümeti, resmi politikada ilke olarak, Panturanist eğilimleri reddedilmiş, ancak Kırım bölgesindeki ve Kafkaslardaki Türk kökenli komşu halkların geleceği konusuna tamamen ilgisiz kalmakta istememiştir.
Türkiyede Alman ordularının 1942 yılında Kafkaslara doğru ilerlemesi sırasında Panturanist Alman propagandası artmış ve yoğunlaşmıştı. Cumhuriyet, Tasvir ve Vakit gazeteleri Alman yanlısıydı. Fakat daha sonraları bu gazeteler dava sırasında tamamen Türkçülük ve milliyetçilik aleyhi bir tutum takınmışlardır. Dönemin etkin sayılabilecek gazetelerinin tavırlarını bu derece ani ve kesin hatlarla değiştirmelerindeki en önemli sebebi Milli Şef İnönünün basın üzerindeki tesirinin de güçlü olmasıyla izah etmek mümkündür.
Almanyanın iç ve dış politikayı bu şekilde yönlendirmesi halkoyunda 3 Mayıs 1944 Davasının Nazi yanlısı, anti Sovyet ve antikomünist hükümeti devirmeyi amaçlayan bir dava olarak algılanmasına yol açacaktır.
Türk hükümetlerinin Turancılığı aktif olarak desteklemekten vazgeçmesi ve Sovyetlerin karşısında yer almaya başlaması üzerine Almanya Türkiyede bu tür hareketleri kışkırtmaktan vazgeçmiştir.
CHP yönetimi savaşın kaderinin değiştiği ve Alman yenilgisinin başladığı 1943 yılına kadar, açık olmasa bile ses çıkarmayarak, Alman yanlısı neşriyat ve hareketlere göz yummuştur. Anti Sovyet Türkçü yayın ve etkinlikler ise tamamen İnönü yönetiminin savaş politikası amaçlarına uygun olarak yakından izlenmiştir.
II. Dünya Savaşının genel seyri içinde, Rus ordularının Avrupada ilerlemeleri ile orantılı olarak Türkiyede komünist faaliyetler artmıştır. Ruslar galip geldikçe komünistler birer birer açığa çıkarak, Rusların Polonya ve Balkanlardan sonra Türkiyeyi de işgal edeceği söylentisi yayılmıştır
Görüldüğü gibi II. Dünya Savaşı sırasında gerek Almanyanın durumu gerekse Rusyanın galibiyetlerine paralel olarak Türkiyede dış politikanın iç politikayı yönlendirmesiyle neticelenmiştir.
Rusyanın II. Dünya Savaşı sırasında birtakım işgallere giriştiği dönemde İsmet İnönü belki de Türkiyenin işgal edilmesi endişesiyle Sovyet yanlılarının faaliyetlerine göz yummuş ve bu dönemde komünist faaliyetler başlamıştır. Türkiye Gizli Komünist Partisi Şefi olan Dr. Şefık Hüsnünün Moskovaya gönderdiği gizli raporda 1943 baharından 1944 baharına kadar olan sene, harp devresinin en verimli ve hareketimizin kredisini azami yükselten sene oldu demesi bu tür faaliyetler hakkında açıkça bilgi vermektedir. Yine Faris Erkmanın hazırladığı En Büyük Tehlike adlı broşürün neşri büyük yankılar uyandırmıştır. Milliyetçiliğe, dış Türklere, milliyetçilere pervasızca saldıran ve çok sayıda bastırılıp bedava dağıtılan bu broşür komünist neşriyat arasında önemli bir yere sahiptir. Bu broşür TBMMnin gündemine de girmiş, görüşmeler sırasında Dışişleri Bakanının şu konuşması CHPdeki değişikliğin belirtisi kabul edilmiştir: Bizim Türklüğümüz bu vatanın sınırları içine girmiş olan Türklere ait ve münhasırdır .
1939da Ankara Üniversitesi DTCFde açılan Felsefe kürsüsüne Pertev Naili Boratav, Niyazi Berkes gibi belli fikri yapıda kimselerin alınması Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı tarafından milliyetçi neşriyata karşı alınacak tedbirlerin rapor halinde hazırlanması, sosyalist ve komünist Yurt ve Dünya ve Adımlar mecmualarına Milli Eğitim Bakanlığının abone olması, Milli Eğitim Bakanı H. Ali Yücel zamanında Bakanlık tarafından basılan 496 klasik eserin içinde 63 Rus klasiğinin yer alması, buna karşılık bir tek Türk klasiğinin yer almaması, komünist bir derleme şiir kitabının bütün okullara tavsiye olunması bu dönemin komünist faaliyetlerine örnek olarak gösterilebilir.
Yine Sabahattin Ali ve Nazım Hikmetin himaye edilmesi bu tür faaliyetlere Bir diğer örnektir. Tan gazetesi de dönemin komünist basınının önde gelen gazetesidir.
Cumhuriyet döneminde, Türkçülüğü ve Turancılığı benimseyen ve bu doğrultuda yayın yapan en önemli dergi şüphesiz Hüseyin Nihal Atsızın yönetiminde yayımlanan Orkundur. İlk kez 1933 yılında yayın hayatına başlayan Orkun, 1934te kapatılmış ancak 1 Ekim 1943te tekrar yayımlanmaya başlanan dergi, 1 Nisan 1944te tekrar kapatılmıştır.
Bu dönemin önde gelen Türkçü ve Turancı dergileri arasında Ergenekon, Bozkurt ve Gök Börü nün ayrı bir önemi vardır. Her üç dergide fikri anlamda daima aynı çizgiyi devam ettirmiş ve her biri adeta birbirinin devamı olarak çıkarılmıştır. Bu dergilerden Ergenekon 1938de kapatılmış arkasından Mayıs 1939da Bozkurt yayımlanmaya başlamıştır. Mustafa Kızılsu, İsmet Rasin, Nurullah Barıman, Sami Karayel ve Reha Oğuz Türkkan gibi isimlerin gayretleriyle yayımlanan Bozkurt, ikinci sayısının Haziran 1939da çıkmasıyla kapatılmış, üçüncü sayısı ancak 1940 yılında yayımlanabilmiştir. Daha sonra R.Oğuz Türkkan, Bozkurt dergisinden ayrılarak Kasım 1942den itibaren Gök Börü dergisini çıkarmaya başlamıştır. Gök Börüde Abdulkadir İnan ve Zeki Velidi Toganın da yazıları yer almıştır.
Mayıs 1942 yılından itibaren Rıza Nur tarafından Tanrıdağ adıyla çıkarılan derginin yazarları arasında Nejdet Sancar, Hüseyin Namık Orkun,Ahmet Rasim Aras gibi önemli isimler yer almıştır.
Bu dergilerin yanı sıra Yusuf Ziya Ortaç ve Orhan Seyfi Orhonun, Ağustos 1941 yılından itibaren yayımladıkları Çınaraltı, Türk birliğini kültürel anlamda savunan fikrî bir çizgide kalarak daha ılımlı ve makul bir seyir takip etmiştir. Hüseyin Hüsnü Erkilet, Hüseyin Namık Orkun ve Nejdet Sancar gibi aydınların yazılarının sıkça rastlandığı Çınaraltı dergisi yayın hayatına Temmuz 1944 yılına kadar devam edebilmiştir.
3 Mayıs 1944 Tarihli Gösteriler ve Dava
Kenan Öner 1944 Davası ile ilgili şunları söyler : Bu davanın temeli N. Atsızın zamane başvekiline hitaben Orhun mecmuasında yazdığı açık mektupla,1944 senesi Nisanında atılmış ve bundan doğan infial ile icat edilen ırkçılık ve Turancılık davasında memleketin havasını ifsat eden işkencelerle çatısı örtülmüş bulunmaktadır . Bu davanın başlamasında H. Ali Yücelin 1934 tarihli Türk Edebiyatına Toplu Bir Bakış kitabının Atsız tarafından eleştirilmesinin intikamını almak istemesi de etkilidir.
Tarihte 3 Mayıs olayları adıyla anılan olaylar Nihal Atsızın, hakkında açılan dava için Ankaraya geldiği sırada başlamıştır. Bu tarihte gençlik komünizm aleyhine bir gösteri düzenler ve beraberinde
N. Atsıza sevgilerini belirtirler. Mahkeme salonuna giremeyen gençler Ulus Meydanına doğru yürüyüşe geçmişler burada milli marşlar söylenmiş ve komünizm aleyhine sloganlar atmışlardır. Kafile Ulus Meydanından sonra Başbakan Şükrü Saraçoğlu ile görüşmek istemişse de bunda başarılı olamamış, milliyetçi gençlerin gösterileri hükümet tarafından şiddetle önlenmiştir. Bu gösterilerde tutuklanan üniversiteli gençlerin sayısı 165 olarak tespit edilmiştir.
Ancak gençliğin bu masum hareketi devrin milli şefine bir ihtilal olarak intikal ettirilir. H. Ali Yücel, Nevzat Tandoğan ve F. Rıfkı Atay üçlüsünün gayretleriyle ırkçılık ve Turancılık adı verilen milliyetçilik düşmanı dava ortaya çıkarılmıştır.
Bu gösteriye kadar Türkiyede yapılan bütün nümayişlerde hep hükümet parmağı bulunmuştu. Turancılık davasının mağdurlarından Alparslan Türkeşin konuyla ilgili tespiti şu şekildedir; Bunlar milli şef ve onun gözde Milli Eğitim Bakanına nasıl gösteri yapabiliyorlardı ? O zamana kadar milli şefin müsaade etmediği hiçbir gösteri yapılmazdı. Demokrasi.HürriyetEşitlikGençlik bütün bunlar Türkiyenin 1944 iktidarında hep parada palavralardır. Halkın alkışları, gençlikten çıkacak yaşa naraları kayıtsız şartsız İnönünün tekelinde kalmalıdır.
Esasında 3 Mayıs olayları, II. Dünya Savaşının seyri ile alakalıdır ve dönemin hükümetinin Almanlara karşı üstünlük kuran Ruslara Türkçüleri feda ederek bir siyasi rüşvet vermesi olayıdır. Türkiye Ruslara karşı, yalnızlık içinde karşı koymaya çalışmaktadır. 3 Mayıs 1944 duruşması o sırada tam aranılan fırsat olarak değerlendirilir. Türkçüler üzerinde şiddet uygulanarak Ruslar bir şekilde memnun edilmeye çalışılır.
3 Mayısta bir araya gelen ve gösteriler yapan gençler birer birer tespit edilip toplanır ve tutuklanır. Milli şefin şahsi emriyle saldıranlara zerre kadar merhamet tanımamışlardır. Milliyetçi gençler kıyasıya dövülür. N Atsızda aynı gün duruşmadan çıktıktan sonra polis tarafından gözaltına alınır. Alparslan Türkeş anılarında bu olayları şu şekilde anlatmaktadır;  3 Mayıs 1944 günü heyecanla sokağa fırlayan gençler kıyasıya dövüldüler. Kafaları yarıldı, gözleri patlatıldı. Bazılarının kolları, kaburgaları kırıldı .
Gösterilerin ardından tutuklanan onlarca gencin ailesi yaklaşan 19 Mayıs Gençlik ve Spor Bayramından umutludur. Gençlik Bayramında bir yığın masum gencin, bayramı zindanlarda geçirmesine milli şefin gönlü razı olmayacağını sananlar çoktur. Öyle umulur ki İnönü, 19 Mayısın neşesini bozmak istemeyerek ve bir emirle zindanların kapılarını açtıracak, manasız bir sebeple tutuklanmış aydın gençleri hürriyete iade edecektir.

19 Mayıs 1944 Nutku ve Sonrası
Milli Şef, Cumhurbaşkanı İsmet İnönü, gençleri ve ailelerini sevindirmek şöyle dursun, bilakis Ankara Stadyumunda, 19 Mayıs günü Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı nutkunda Irkçılık ve Turancılık iddiaları hakkındaki görüşünü bütün açıklığı ile ortaya koyarak, milliyetçileri hayal kırıklığına uğratan bir konuşma yapar. Milli şef, henüz tahkikat safhasında bulunan olay ile Türkçüler ve milliyetçiler aleyhine çok ağır ithamlarda bulunur. Bu konuşmanın tam metni şu şekildedir;
19 Mayıs Nutku
Türk milliyetçisiyiz, fakat memleketimizde ırkçılık prensibinin düşmanıyız. Memleketimizde politika garezleri için uydurulan ırkçılık önderlerinin çok acıklı faciaları hatıralarımızda canlıdır. l9l2 senelerinde Rumelide tutunmak için tırnaklarıyla kayalara yapışarak son gayretlerini sarf eden Türk erlerine Arnavut Priştineli Hasan ve Derviş Hima ile beraber arkadan hücum tertipleyenlerin Türk ırkçı politikacısı olduğu, Büyük Millet Meclisinde ispat olunmuştur. Politika icabı diye tefsir etmekten en ufak bir güçlük çekmeyen bu adamlar, sözlerine inanıp daha büyük bir felakete uğradığımız zaman gene Politika İcabıdır diyerek yeni bir fesat prensibi yaratmakta geri kalmayacaklardır.
Köy Enstitülerinde, her çeşit okullarımızda, müesseselerimizde, ordumuzda müşterek vatanın ülkülerini Türk çocuklarına, eşit adalet ve şefkat hisleriyle vermeye çalışıyoruz. Onları büyük cumhuriyet potasında kaynatıp meydana Türk vatanseveri çıkarmaya uğraşıyoruz. Vatandaşlarım emin olabilirler ki muvaffakiyetlerimiz esaslıdır ve gelecek zamanda daha göz alıcı olacaktır.
Türk milliyetçiliği içinde vatan çocuklarının temiz ülkülü ve vatan fikirli olarak birbirine dayanan sağlam bir millet olması, erişilmez ve yanlış bir hayal değildir. Bunun doğru bir fikir ve erişilir bir hedef olduğunu elle tutulur ve gözle görülür neticeleriyle tamamıyla alıyoruz. Şimdi insaf ediniz. Türk vatandaşı yetiştirmek için bütün iyi şartlan özünde toplamış olan bu feyizli yolu bırakır da, ırkçıların milleti bin bir parçaya ayıracak fesatlı ve nifaklı zehirlerine cemiyeti kaptırır mıyız?
Turancılık fikri, yine son zamanların zararlı ve hastalıklı gösterisidir. Bu bakımdan cumhuriyeti iyi anlamak lazımdır. Milli kurtuluş sona erdiği gün, yalnız Sovyetlerle dostluk ve bütün komşularımız eski düşmanlıklarının bütün hatıralarını canlı olarak zihinlerinde tutuyorlardı. Herkesin kafasında, biraz derman bulursak sergüzeşti, saldırıcı bir siyasete kendimizi kaptıracağımız fikri yaşıyordu. Cumhuriyet kuvvetli bir medeniyet yaşayışının şartlarından bir esaslısını, milletler ailesi içinde bir emniyet havasının mevcut olmasında görmüştür. İmparatorluktan son zamanlarda ayrılmış olan komşularıyla da iyi ve samimî komşuluk şartlarının temin edilmiş olmasını, milletin saadeti için lüzumlu saymıştır.
Görülüyor ki, milli politikamız memleket dışında sergüzeşt aramak zihniyetinden tamamen uzaktır. Asıl mühim olan da bunun bir zaruret politikası değil, bir anlayış ve bir inanış politikası olmasıdır. Ancak bu inanışa vardıktan sonradır ki, etrafımızda bulunan milletleri daha yakından tanımak imkanlarını bulduk. Nereden zarar gelir ve nereden zarar gelmez, bunu ayırt etmek için zihinlerimizde ayarlı ölçüler hasıl oldu. İçerde milletin hayrı ve saadeti için çalışma ve dışarıya karşı milletin emniyet ve müdafaası için lazım olan tedbirler, salim ölçülerle gözümüzün önünde belirdi. Ve nihayet asırlar ve asırlar süren köklü düşmanlıklar yerine, yirmi sene gibi kısa bir müddette hürmet ve itimat duygularının uyanmasına imkan verdi.
Turancılar, Türk milletini bütün komşularıyla onulmaz bir surette derhal düşman yapmak için birebir tılsımı bulmuşlardır. Bu kadar şuursuz ve vicdansız fesatçıların tezvirlerine Türk milletinin mukadderatını kaptırmamak için elbette Cumhuriyetin, bütün tedbirlerini kullanacağız. Fesatçılar, genç çocukları ve saf vatandaşları aldatan fikirlerini millet karşısında açıktan açığa münakaşa edemeyeceğimizi sanmışlardır. Aldanmışlardır ve daha çok aldanacaklardır.
Şimdi vatandaşlarımdan iki suale zihinlerinde cevap bulmalarını isteyeceğim: Irkçılar ve Turancılar gizli tertipler ve teşkillere başvurmuşlardır. Niçin? Kandaşları arasında gizli fesat tertipleriyle fikirleri memlekette yürür mü? Hele doğudan, batıdan ülkeler gizli Turan cemiyetiyle zapt olunur mu?
Bunlar o şeylerdir ki, ancak devletin kanunları ve esas teşkilatı ayak altına alındıktan sonra başlanabilir. Şu halde yaldızlı fikirler perdesi altında doğrudan doğruya Cumhuriyetin, Büyük Millet Meclisinin mevcudiyeti aleyhinde teşebbüsler karşısındayız. Tertipçiler, on yaşında çocuklarımızdan bize kadar derece derece, perde perde hepimizi aldatmak iddiasındadırlar.
Vatandaşlarıma ikinci sualimi soruyorum: Dünya olaylarının bugünkü durumunda Türkiyenin ırkçı ve Turancı olması lazım geldiğini iddia edenler, hangi millete faydalı, kimlerin maksadına yararlıdırlar ? Türk milletine yalnız bela ve felaket getirecek olan bu fikirleri yürütmek isteyenlerin Türk milletine hiçbir hizmetleri olamayacağı muhakkaktır. Bu hareketlerden yalnız yabancılar faydalanabilirler. Fesatçılar, yabancılara bilerek mi hizmet ediyorlar? Yabancılar, fesatçıları idare edecek kadar yakından münasebette midirler? Bunları hüküm olarak kestirmek bugün mümkün değildir. Ama yabancıya hizmet kasti ve yabancının ilişiği hiçbir zaman meydana çıkmasa dahi hareketlerin, Türk milletine, Türk vatanına zararlı olması ve bunlardan yalnız yabancıların faydalanmış olması söz götürmez bir hakikattir.
Vatandaşlarım! Emin olabilirsiniz ki vatanımızı bu yeni fesatlara karşı da kudretle müdafaa edeceğiz.
İsmet İnönü

19 Mayıs Nutku Alman cephesinde hızla ilerleyen Ruslara karşı bir söz rüşveti olarak nitelendirilmiştir. Bu meşhur nutuktan sonra her meslekten ve her sahadan kimseler, yıldırıcı, ezici ceberrutlukla sanki Türkiyenin her yeri sıkıyönetim bölgesiymiş gibi, rastgele emrivakilerle, ceket gömlek İstanbula sıkıyönetim komutanlığı emrine teslim edilmiştir. Özellikle 47 kişi hakkında rapor hazırlanır. 3 Mayıs dava dosyasının başında yer alan bu kişiler 1 numaralı Sıkıyönetim mahkemesine gönderilir. Aslında bu kişilerin hiçbir zaman kafatası ölçtüğü, kaç göbek soy sop aradığı görülmemiştir.
İsmet İnönünün nutkundan sonra tutuklanan insanların suçlandığı temel fikirleri şunlardır;
TBMM tayin suretiyle doldurulmuştur, hür seçim yoktur.
Cumhuriyet lâfta kalmıştır, idare şekli diktatörlüktür.
CHP istismar ve istibdatla memleketi idare etmektedir. Halk sefalet içindedir.
Suiistimal, sefahat, israf, rüşvet, soygunculuk gittikçe gelişmektedir.
Milliyetçilik ve Türkçülük hareketlerine tamamen muhalif bir yola sapılmıştır.
Türkiyede İslâm düşmanlığı ilerlemiştir.
Türk milletinin istikbali tehlikeye düşmek üzeredir.
Görüldüğü gibi aslında bunlar çok partili hayatın hakim olduğu dönemlerde tabii görülen fikirlerdir. Bu fikirlerin oluşması İnönü devrinin dikta rejimi olup olmadığı sorusunu akıllara getirmiş, bu konuyu tartışmaya açmıştır.
Bu davada Alparslan Türkeş ise yalnız Türk soyundan gelenler yaşamalıdır biçimindeki sözlerinden dolayı yargılanır.
Basın ve Turancılık Davası
İsmet İnönünün 19 Mayıs Nutkundan sonra basın ve radyo milli şefin ve iktidarının ithamlarına, sözlerine bin bir delil ve gerekçe bulmak gibi bir vazifeden dolayı kendilerini sorumlu hissetmişlerdir. İsmet İnönünün açıklamalarından sonra Milliyetçilik aleyhine yapılan neşriyat artmış, Orhun dergisine abone olanlar, bu dergide bir tek yazıları çıkmış olanlar, Nihal Atsıza sokakta bir defa selam vermiş olanlar dahi basının da etkisiyle tutuklanmışlardır.
Vatan gazetesi ve Ulus gazetesinde yazan F.Rıfkı Atayın yazılarını esas alarak 3 Mayıs 1944 gösterisini Romanyanın başına Milli tarihlerinin en büyük felaketini getiren Gardistlere benzetmiş ve bu nümayişe katılan gençlerin aslında aldatılmış olduklarını iddia etmiştir. Aynı gazete daha sonraki günlerde Turancılık-Türkçülük fikriyle ilgili görüşlerini beyan etmeye devam etmiş, kamuoyu oluşturmaya çalışmıştır. Gazete yine F. Rıfkı Atayın yazısını esas alarak; Türkiyeyi içinden dağıtıp tahrik etmek için gökten bir belâ ısmarlansa ırkçılıktan beteri Türkiyeye inemez.
İkinci bir bela ısmarlansa İslam ittihatçılığı ham hayalinin yerine Turancılık ütopyasını geçirmekten alası bulunamaz tarzındaki ifadelere yer vermiştir. Vakit gazetesinin başyazarı Asım Us da Türkçülük fikrini ırkçılık olarak ele almış, bu fikrin nifak için üretildiğini ve hatta yabancıların bu fikri ileri sürdüğünü iddia etmiştir. Yine aynı başyazar dönemin Türkçülük fikirlerinin Atatürk ile bağdaşmadığını, Turancılık fikrinin ise siyasi istiklallerini kaybetmiş olan Türkler için manevi bir teselli olabileceğini yazmıştır. Asım Us, 1944 Davasının gençliği uyandıracağını iddia etmiş, milli şefin nutkuna da aynen katıldığını belirtmiştir.
Cumhuriyet gazetesi, Turancılık ile ilgili fikirlerini Nadir Nadinin kaleminden, milli şefin nutkundan sonra ifade etmiş ve milli şefin nutkunu Türk vicdanının gür sesi şeklinde yorumlamıştır. Ulus Gazetesi ise hükümet yanlısı bir politika takip etmekteydi. Diğer gazeteler Ulus gazetesinin güçlü kalemi F. Rıfkı Atayın yazılarından devamlı alıntı yapmıştır. F. Rıfkı Atay ırkçılığı iç harp, Turancılığı dış harp kabul etmiş ve ırkçılığın ve Turancılığın herhangi bir halka ile dışarıya bağlanan tarafını cinayet olarak yorumlamıştır.
Ulus gazetesi Türkçülük fikrine duyduğu tepkiyi Hasan Ali Yücelin ağzından şu şekilde ifade eder : Bunlar, mekteplere kötü bir suyun delik bulup sızması nevinden sızmışlardır Bunlar okul içine sokulmadığı gibi, memleket içine de sokmamak zorunda olduğumuz mahzurlu fikirlerdir.
Tanin gazetesi ırkçılık, Türkçülük, milliyetçilik fikirlerini aynı potada değerlendirerek bu tür fikirleri savunanların aslında gerçek amaçlarının bu olmadığını zira din ile ırkçılık fikirlerinin asla yan yana gelmeyeceğini başyazarı H. Cahit Yalçının kalemiyle ifade eder. Yine Taninde H. Cahit Yalçın, Türkçülük fikrinin sadece çalışmakla geçerliliğinin olacağını ifade etmiş, bir başka yazısında bu fikrin Yurtta sulh, cihanda sulh prensibi ile uyuşmadığını iddia etmiştir. Hatta hedef gösterircesine Türk gençliğini istismar edenler olarak Nihâl Atsız, R Oğuz Türkkan, Z. Velidi Togan, Hasan Canseverin isimlerini açıklamıştır. H Cahid Yalçın, daha sonraki yazılarında üslubunu sertleştirerek Turancılık davasında Nazilerin rolünün olduğunu ortaya atarak, Turancılığı halis bir Nazi öksesi olarak yorumlama gafletinde dahi bulunmuştur.

Davanın Gelişimi
3 Mayıs tarihli gösterilerin ve 19 Mayıs Nutkunun ardından toplanan milliyetçilerin davası, İstanbul 1 numaralı Örfi İdare mahkemesinde görüşülmeye başlanmıştır. Davada toplam 23 sanık yargılanmıştır.
İstanbul Tophane Askeri Hapishanesinde bulunan asker sanıklar;
Dr. Yüzbaşı Hasan Ferit Cansever
Dr. Üsteğmen Fethi Tevetoğlu
Piyade Üsteğmen Alparslan Türkeş
Piyade Teğmen Nurullah Barıman
Topçu Asteğmen Zeki Özgür(Sofuoğlu)
Ulaştırma Asteğmen Fazıl Hisarcıklı
Aynı cezaevinde bulunan sivil sanıklar ;
Nihâl Atsız Edebiyat Öğretmeni
Hüseyin Namık Orkun Tarih Öğretmeni
Nejdet Sancar Edebiyat Öğretmeni
Saim Bayrak Temyiz Mahkemesi Evrak Memuru
İsmet Rasin Tümtürk İstanbul Belediyesi Murakıbı
Cihat Savaşfer Y.Mühendis Mektebi Öğrencisi
Muzaffer Eriş
Fehiman Altan
Yusuf Kadıgil Lise Öğrencisi
Cebbar Şenel Adana Adliyesinde Hâkim Adayı
Sansaryan Handa bulunan Emniyet Müdürlüğü hücrelerinde bulunan sivil sanıklar;
Zeki Velidi Togan Türk Tarihi Profesörü
Orhan Şaik Gökyay Ankara Konservatuarı Direktörü
Hikmet Tanyu İçişleri Bakanlığında Memur
Reha Oğuz Türkkan İ.Ü. Doktora Öğrencisi
Hamza Sadi Özbek Aydın Maliye Tahsilat Şefi
Cemal Oğuz Öcal Gazi Eğitim Enstitüsü Öğrencisi
Said Bilgiç Ankara Adliyesinde Hâkim Adayı
Aynı davadan sanık olarak Mehmet Külâhlıoğlu ve Osman Yüksel Serdengeçti de bir süre tutuklu kalmışlardır.
1944 Olayı sanıklarından Alparslan Türkeş, İsmet Paşanın 19 Mayıs Nutkundan birkaç gün sonra görev yeri olan Erdekte gözaltına alınmıştı. Gözaltına alma sırasında bölük odası ve evi aranmış, daha sonra İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığına götürülerek 13 Haziran 1944 günü Askeri Tutuk ve Cezaevinin hücresine kapatılmıştır. Burada beş ay tutuklu kalan Türkeş, rahatsızlığı sebebiyle Haydarpaşa Askeri Hastanesine nakledildi ve bir ay süreyle tedavi gördü. Daha sonra sıkıyönetim komutanlığının baskısıyla hastaneden alınarak tekrar Tophanedeki hücresine konuldu. Hücreye döndükten birkaç gün sonra Emniyet Müdürlüğü olarak kullanılan Sansaryan Hana götürülerek sorgulanmaya başlandı.
Yakın tarihimize Tabutluklar adı ile geçen, tavanlarında beş yüzer mumluk ampullerin yandığı işkence odalarına kapatıldı. Dönemin Emniyet Müdürü Ahmet Demir ve Savcı Kazım Alöç tarafından Nihal Atsıza yazmış olduğu mektuplar yüzünden sorguya çekildi. Hükümeti devirmek amacıyla ihtilal hazırlığı yapmakla suçlandı.
Suçlamaları kabul etmeyen Türkeşin sorgulama sırasındaki ifadeleri ibret vericidir. Türkeş anılarında konuyu şöyle izah etmektedir; Biz, milliyetçiyiz. Biz bütün Türklerin, dünyada yaşayan Türklerin mutlu olmasını istiyoruz, esaretten kurtulmasını istiyoruz. Yani bu fikir, eğer Turancılıksa; bu fikri taşıyoruz. Biz komünizme karşıyız. Komünizm ideolojisi, beğenmediğimiz bir siyasi ve iktisadi görüştür. Biz milliyetçi yazılar yazmayı, memlekete hizmet kabul ettik. Onun için, Orkun dergisine yazı gönderdim. Nihâl Atsız Beyle zaman zaman memleket meseleleri üzerine mektuplaştık.
Alpaslan Türkeş, anılarında kendisine yapılan işkenceler hususunda ise şunları söylemektedir; Acımasızca parmaklarımdan birini yakalayıp, tırnağımı çektiler. Aslında, ben o görevlilere acıyordum. Yönetim, bizi faşistlikle suçluyor ama tüm faşizan yöntemleri kendileri kullanıyordu. İçimden bu da geçer yahu, diyordum. Memurların gözü bir şey görmüyordu .
Turancılık davası, 7 Eylül 1944 günü başladı. Duruşma açıldığında, sıkıyönetim komutanlığının son tahkikat kararı, Savcı Kâzım Alöç tarafından okundu. Kararın başlangıcında yer alan vatana ihanetleri sabit olanlar ibaresi sanıkları daha yargılamadan suçlu ilan ediyordu. Esasında bu üslup, İsmet Paşanın 19 Mayıs Nutkunun bir taklidinden başka bir şey değildi.
Muhakeme sırasında Türkçüler kendilerine yapılan işkencelerden bahsetmişler, rasizmi (ırkçılık) raşitizm (çocuk hastalığı) olarak telaffuz eden savcı sanıkların ifadelerini mahkeme zabıtlarına geçirtmemiş, itirazları yapanlar ya azarlanmış ya da dışarı atılmıştır. Türk ülkesinde, Türk mahkemelerinde, suçları Türkçülük olanları cezalandırabilmek için çok değişik oyunlar oynanmıştır. İşkence iddialarıyla ilgili olarak Savcı Kazım Alöçün şu ifadeleri işkencelerin yapıldığını doğrular mahiyettedir : Biz bunları huzurunuza vatan hainleri, caniler ve katiller olarak getirdik. Bunları Pera Palas Otelinde yatıracak değildik. Onlar müstahak oldukları muameleyi görmüşlerdir. Elbette onlara her nevi zulüm yapılmış ve yapılacaktır.
Muhakeme sırasında Alparslan Türkeş ile Mahkeme başkanı arasında cereyan Türk Birliği konusundaki tartışma sırasında Türkeşin geleceğe matuf şu ifade ve tespitleri oldukça dikkat çekicidir;  ..mesela, 1917de olduğu gibi 1965te veya 1990da da Rusyada bir ihtilal zuhur edebilir.
O zamana kadar Türkiye harp endüstrisi bakımından da, ilim ve irfan bakımından da ilerlemiş bulunur ve Türkiyenin de yardımı ile bu birliğe doğru yürünebilir
1 Nolu Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesinde, 7 Eylül 1944 ile 29 Mart 1945 tarihleri arasında 65 oturum devam eden yargılama sonunda milliyetçiler muhtelif hapis ve sürgün cezalarına mahkum olmuşlardır. Davada on üç sanık beraat etti. On sanık ise on yıla kadar çeşitli hapis cezaları aldılar. 148. maddeye muhalefet ile yargılanan Alparslan Türkeş ise 9 ay 10 gün hapse mahkum olmuştur. Verilen bu karar temyiz edilmiş ve askeri temyiz mahkemesi bu mahkumiyet kararlarını esastan ve usulden bozarak 23 milliyetçinin telgraf ile 26 Ekim 1945 tarihinde tahliye edilmelerini sağlamıştır. Bilahare davaya 2 nolu Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesinde devam edilmiş ve neticede milliyetçilerin hepsi 31 Mart 1947 tarihinde beraat etmişlerdir.
Okunması dört saat süren beraat kararında kanuni, fiili ve vicdani unsurların geniş bir şekilde tahlile tabi tutulduğu görülmektedir. Kararda, o günlerde komünizm faaliyetlerinin artmaya başlaması, Sabahattin Alinin Nihal Atsız aleyhine dava açması gibi sebeplerle heyecanlanan gençliğin komünistlere karşı duyulan kin ve nefreti izhar etmek istediği anlatılıyor Bu nümayiş, milli bir ideolojinin milli olmayan bir ideolojiye karşı ifadesinden ibarettir deniliyordu. Ancak bu kararı veren Ali Fuat Erden, Tümgeneral Kemal Alkan ve Tümgeneral İsmail Berkok hemen tayin edilmişlerdir.
1944 yılı olayları ile ilgili olarak neticede şunlar söylenebilir; Türkiyede, Kemalist milliyetçilik anlayışından farklı bir milliyetçilik anlayışının yeniden baş göstermeye başlaması 30lu yıllara tesadüf eder. Bu yeni milliyetçilik anlayışı Türk ırkının tarihi sembollerine ve kan birliğine önem vermektedir. Bu tarz bir anlayış, faaliyetlerinin ve yayınlarının kısıtlı olmasına karşın daha açık ve şiddetli olarak 1939da gündeme getirilmiştir. Atatürkün vefatından sonra kuvvetlenen ve yön değiştiren tek parti, tek şef, tek millet gibi kavramlar yeni bir anlayışa izin verecek türde değildi.
Dönemin başbakanı Şükrü Saraçoğlunun konuşmasıyla başlayan olaylar zinciri, Nihal Atsızın mektuplarıyla devam etmiş, 3 Mayıs 1944 tarihli milliyetçilerin gösterisi ile sona ermiştir. İsmet İnönünün 19 Mayıs Nutku ile yeni çehreye bürünen ve çok farklı, maksatlı bir bakış açısıyla Turancılık Davasına dönüşen hadiseler Cumhuriyet dönemi Türk siyasi tarihinde önemli bir nirengi noktası olmuştur. İsmet İnönü için olayların ilk ve önemli ismi durumunda olan Atsız, davanın Türkçülüğü yıkmayıp güçlendirdiğini, ancak İsmet İnönünün yıkıldığını söylemektedir. 3 Mayıs
N. Atsıza göre Türkçülüğün gafletten ayrılışı can düşmanlarını tanıdığı dost sandığı hainleri ayırdığı gündür.
Nejdet Sarcara göre en hain düşman komünizme dikilme günüdür.
Bütün bu tepkiler ve yorumlar içinde ele aldığımız 1944 Türkçülük Davası aslında devlet politikası içinde incelenmelidir. Devletler, politikaları gereği zaman zaman milliyetçi akımları el altında tutmuş, desteklemiş ve hatta kullanmıştır. 1944 yılında bu tür bir davanın başlaması Rusyanın baskıları ile yakından alakalıdır. Rusya karşısında tutunabilmek için aradığı desteği bulamayan Türk hükümeti, Alman karşıtı olduğunu göstermek için fırsat kollamıştır. Aranan bu fırsat Nihal Atsızın mektupları ile yakalanmıştır.
19 Mayıs Nutku ile olayların büyümesine sebep olan İsmet İnönünün asıl amacı bütün dünyanın dikkatini Türkçülerin ve Turancıların nasıl ezildiklerine çekmek ve dış politikadaki çelişkili uygulamalarından dolayı ortaya çıkan hatalarını örtbas etme gayretinden ibarettir. İnönünün 1944 olayı karşısındaki tavrı ve sertliği ile Rusyaya şirin görünebilme çabası içerisindeyken Rus yetkililerinin Türkçülerin ve Turancıların yargılanmalarını maskaraca bir oyun olarak görmeleri dönemin siyasi iktidarı adına büyük bir gaftır.
Bu olay milliyetçilerin mağdur olmasıyla sonuçlanmış ancak bu mağduriyet milliyetçilere darbe olmamış, bilakis güçlendirmiş ve Türk milliyetçilerine Kurtuluş Günü adıyla bilinen, manası, prensipleri ve amacı belirli bir ülkü haline gelen kutlu bir gün kazandırmıştır.
3 Mayısın ilk yıl dönümü 1945 senesinde o sıralarda Tophanedeki Askeri Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan bir avuç Türkçü tarafından örtüsüz bir masa etrafında yapılan bir toplantı ile anılmış, daha sonraki yıllarda ise çeşitli törenlerle kutlanmıştır. 3 Mayısın mağdurlarından Alparslan Türkeşte bu tarihin Türkçüler Günü adıyla kutlanmasını bizzat sağlamış ve bu geleneği hayatı boyunca devam ettirmiştir.

----------

